# Help! Need a natural preservative!



## emtp911 (Jun 3, 2008)

Can some one please help me find a natural preservative ingredient for baking? I am making people and dog treats. The kind that master and canine can share and not be harmful to either. I know they are out there, I just dont know as I am a beginner at baking. these are for friends and family. I have been trying to make my dog food since the dog food scare. I also bake cookies and brownies for my family and wanted to combine to two.
Thanks for any help you can give


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

hi Emtp911,

you are asking a question that many food manufacturers are trying to find as well.

There are no real magic bullet out there when it comes to food preservation. As starters it depends on what you are making, what is the pH, how much water is in the product, what is your cooking method, To what is it prone to become infected, how it matures, what is your packaging, what is your hygienic cooking conditions, how much is the product handled after cooking, what do you want to preserve? colour, flavour, from mold, yeast, bacteria, ...When you get an answer to basically all those questions you usually end up needing plain old chemical preservatives like sorbate or bezoate and the like because either natural stuff will fail or not live up to your expectations.

My best advice, is try to make your product either very dry and/or acidic. usually that helps alot.

Luc H.


----------



## emtp911 (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks so much for answering. I appreciate your time
I'm making carob cookies I dont use alot of water in them. Carob & flour
What about Vit-E would that work? Its just easier making alot and keeping them back than it is making them often
Thanks again


----------



## gourmet baker (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi EMTP911,

You can use vitamin E as a natural preservative but it also has its drawbacks. I own a gourmet dog bakery that does not use anything artificial in our treats and our clientele are loyal to our treats, due to our standards. 

If you were baking some brownies for your husband, would you consider using a preservative to make it last longer? No, because it is best when fresh. We must look at this as why not enjoy them fresh and consume them within the normal 2 week period that they remain fresh.

I would suggest you cook enough for 2 weeks and then bake more. Cooking treats twice per month is not much and they will enjoy the aroma of fresh baked treats filling the house. There are numerous recipes that can be enjoyed by humans as well as canines, and even felines.

Good luck!


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

Sound advice from Gourmet Baker.

Vitamin E, other than a vitamin supplement, is used to prevent rancidity but does nothing against microorganisms. Rancidity happens when oil oxidizes due to being exposed to air. From what you describe, you don't need vit.E as a preservative. 

My suggestion is freezing. I hope you have a large chest freezer. Well packaged, they can last months in the freezer.

Luc H.


----------



## emtp911 (Jun 3, 2008)

I had thought about freezing but didn't know how that would go over. Sounds like the best option
Right now what I am making I take out of the oven when they are done for humans & leave them in there for my dogs. That way most of the moisture is out by drying and they become harder, which I thought was better for their teeth. They seem to like them better hard too.
I was just looking for something to extend the life of them so I would only have to bake once a month. Time management wise, is better for me. Plus I have to mail some to my mom in Ok.
I thought the vit.E would cut down on the mold growth.
Thanks so much for your replies


----------



## fitnesslady (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi,

  I make all natural, whole wheat, protein bars. I sell them locally and am looking for an all natural preservative to add to increase shelf life for my clients. I truly appreciate any feedback. thank you.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

You could study ways of vac packaging


----------

